# Menu grille et éventail



## 223remington (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai cherché un peu partout mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à ma question,
est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de personnaliser les menus grille et éventail du dock??
J'ai trouvé beaucoup de solutions pour le dock lui même mais rien pour ces menus...

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Il y'a quelques trucs mais rien de bien sensationnel ...


----------



## 223remington (14 Février 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, effectivement rien d'extraordinaire...
Je cherchais plus une personnalisation graphique, j'imagine que c'est encore plus dur a trouver...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Quelques modifications (pas beaucoup) à voir sur DeviantArt ou MacThemes.


----------

